# Sticky  FYI - Weekly Discussion Topics



## Vinnie

Since the Weekly Discussion Topics area has been kind of dead these days we have decided to try something kind of new with this area.

It will still be a Weekly Discussion but we will be trying to pull topics from other areas of the board that we think could interest everyone. The topic will then stay in the Weekly Discussion area for around 1 month before being moved back to where it was taken from. This way, we feel the topics will be topics you’ve thought of and much more relevant to your everyday life with your dogs. 

So, check in this area and everyone is encouraged to join in the weekly discussions.

(Your comments are welcome.)


----------



## Vinnie

I should also add that if anyone sees a great topic that you think everyone could be interested in, please send me a PM with a link to the thread. It can be started by anyone and from any area. I will be looking for 1 new topic each week.

Thank you.


----------



## michaelroll

How about we just choose the most popular topics on the forum?


----------

